# someone help please, BLOAT



## mhenderson5581 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a couple of demasoni showing signs of bloat. They have the white stringie poop. Is this bloat, and if so, what do I do.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go to the illness forum and check out the stickies for bloat. Therre is a clout cure and a metronidazole cure. I have used clout with success once the fish show symptoms, and the metronidazole on the show tank to nip any developing cases in the bud.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What size tank do you have them in?

How long has the tank been set up?

What are the symptoms they are showing?

What are the water parameters on the tank?

How many demasoni do you have?

Any other fish in the tank?

There are two links regarding treatment of bloat below my signature.

Let's get some more information (be as detailed as you can - don't leave anything out) and see what you need to do. Meanwhile, you can add epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G preventatively for those that aren't affected.


----------



## mhenderson5581 (Mar 23, 2008)

It is a 75 gal. tank with a 30 gal. wet/dry filter along with an emperor 400 as well. The water

parameters is spot on no problems at all. There are currently 17 demasoni, 3 yellow labs and 3

red zebras. The signs that I have noticed is just in one of the demasoni right now and it is just

the string white poop.


----------



## mhenderson5581 (Mar 23, 2008)

The tank has been set up for about 4 months. I really thought that everything was okay, I

mean I currently have three of the demasoni holding. I added epsom salt last night, but will

that fix my problem.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If the only problem you're having is white stringy feces, I wouldn't jump in and treat for bloat. Fish can have light coloured feces for many different reasons.

Should any of them begin to refuse food, spit food, or behave unusually, then you may need to treat.

The epsom salt is a good preventative. You might also feed some medicated antiparasitic food for a few days preventatively, as well. Jungle makes a pellet that contains medication, or you can add some metro to the food you feed before feeding.


----------



## mhenderson5581 (Mar 23, 2008)

Where can I get Metro


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

The clout has worked for me, also use epsom salt, natural laxative. Good luck.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You should be able to get it at any LFS. If you can't find pure metro, Jungle makes a couple of products that contain it...Jungle Parasite Clear and Jungle HITH Guard both contain metronidazole.


----------

